# Minutes left in chapter or book...



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

every time I turn on Kindle Fire HD 6", the icon in the bottom left hand corner for minutes left in chapter or book is missing...

the location and page number appear but the above are missing...

I have to do a shut down to get them to appear...

is there a remedy for this other than shutting down device every time

this is only a problem on the Kindle Fire, it works fine on the other three Kindles I have (Basic, Paperwhite and Voyage)!!!


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

I have the same question!  Sometimes it's there and sometimes not.  I'd like "minutes left in chapter" to be there ALL the time!    BTW - this is with my new Fire HD 8.9 running OS 4.5.3.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

this is the only negative I have on the Kindle Fire, I like to know how many minutes are left in the chapter...

of the four 6" Kindles I own, I use the Kindle Fire the most probably because of the text-to-voice option on audio books...

my wife sez I'm a Kindle-a-holic, she has said "who in their right mind would own four Kindles"!!!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Just 4?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Some books will never give you those numbers for minutes left in chapter but lately many of my books just go back and forth.. I will get minutes left in chapter and then later in the same book it refuses to display.  This has been fairly recent and in my case is on my Kindle Fire HDX 8".  Frustrating.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I stumbled across a remedy that seems to correct problem...

after you lift cover to enter book area, if you go back to home screen and tap book cover in carousel it seems likes minutes left in chapter/book are displayed...


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm on first try it did work!!  Excellent.  Well not so excellent for whoever introduced a bug, but whatever works.


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

MrKnucklehead said:


> I stumbled across a remedy that seems to correct problem...
> 
> after you lift cover to enter book area, if you go back to home screen and tap book cover in carousel it seems likes minutes left in chapter/book are displayed...


That only works about 1/3 of the time, depending on the book.


----------

